# Stevens Park Golf Dallas Tx



## ABGolf58 (Apr 28, 2012)

I recently played Stevens Park Golf course downtown Dallas. This course just went through a major remodel in 2011. I was very impressed with the course and definitely recommend you play there if you are in the area. See my review at


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

It's actually in Oak Cliff, just west of downtown Dallas. It's the closest course to my office which is right at Field St. and Ross Ave, downtown. It is a great course, I agree the remodel has added a lot to the course. The back 9 was completely reconfigured. It's the course I've played most in the last year with the exception of the two White Bluff courses down at Lake Whitney. I've played Stevens Park since 1992, it's one of my absolute favorite courses to walk.

Why don't you post your review here for our forum readers since redirection links are frowned on?


----------

